# Vial top came off! WTF



## JCBourne (May 14, 2012)

Seriously, WTF.

I went to go pop off the top and the whole thing started to come off, Took pictures to show me taking it off without even having to pop off the plastic.


----------



## SFW (May 14, 2012)

Is that GP?


----------



## JCBourne (May 14, 2012)

SFW said:


> Is that GP?



If I answer, will I get in trouble for bashing? I'm not trying to stir the pot just was VERY disappointed this happened!


----------



## SFW (May 14, 2012)

They didnt crimp it. Hit up the source in PM, link him this thread and hopefully they reship.


----------



## keith1569 (May 14, 2012)

Ya bro reship for sure. That sucks


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

Lol post up the lab this is what this board is for


----------



## NoCode8511 (May 14, 2012)

How did that not leak during the shipping?


----------



## colochine (May 14, 2012)

SFW said:


> They didnt crimp it. Hit up the source in PM, link him this thread and hopefully they reship.



This! You can see the aluminum on the edges of the flip top aren't bent. Their was probably sterile until you took the butyl stopper out lol...I'd request a reship regardless.


----------



## colochine (May 14, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> How did that not leak during the shipping?



The butyl stopper was in it, it looks like, at one point.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 14, 2012)

Reship reship


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 14, 2012)

Looks like the stopper kept the oils in during ship.. Did the stopper and the cap come off at the same time?


----------



## JCBourne (May 14, 2012)

It's Genza. As I was going to pop off the plastic both the stopper and top came off as one. Sure it could have been sterile but I'm a better safe then sorry type of guy and didn't want to risk it. I'll have to check my orders but I'm not sure if this came from a sponsor or not, however it is "verified" on the genza pharma website as real.

Pretty disappointing. I've been having bad luck with GP products, I'm thinking they aren't for me.


----------



## Renn (May 14, 2012)

This happend to me yesterday. I just put it back on and draw the oil and inject. Is it safe to use? I didn't leave the vial open I put it back on. I'm using Vishnu Pharma Test.


----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)

Renn said:


> This happend to me yesterday. I just put it back on and draw the oil and inject. Is it safe to use? I didn't leave the vial open I put it back on. I'm using Vishnu Pharma Test.



Possibly contaminated which means you could possibly get an infection...


----------



## JCBourne (May 15, 2012)

colochine said:


> Possibly contaminated which means you could possibly get an infection...



Exactly. It's up to you but I personally wouldn't take that risk.


----------



## Renn (May 15, 2012)

I know there's a risk. What do you think will Europeanabolic reship?


----------



## colochine (May 15, 2012)

Renn said:


> I know there's a risk. What do you think will Europeanabolic reship?



Pm DEE151


----------



## GFR (May 15, 2012)

Is that luckySeven gear?


----------



## tallguy34 (May 15, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Is that luckySeven gear?



Your question was answered in the second post on this page


----------



## Hell (May 15, 2012)

Renn said:


> This happend to me yesterday. I just put it back on and draw the oil and inject. Is it safe to use? I didn't leave the vial open I put it back on. I'm using Vishnu Pharma Test.



Youll be fine


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 15, 2012)

Hell said:


> Youll be fine



Good luck with that one, but I wouldn't touch the shit.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 15, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Is that luckySeven gear?



It's pars hotel7.. It's abcessnifigant!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (May 15, 2012)

Pop all your tops off and the ones that come off, just refilter with a syringe filter into a sterile vial. Then get a reship and you have extra gear you can use.


----------



## hill450 (May 15, 2012)

^^^ this, no reason to waist good gearz just filter that shit into a sterile vial


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> Lol post up the lab this is what this board is for


That's gp all day.... looks like their cyp or deca.. enath is in a green bottle. I really, dislike gp oils...really


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> It's Genza. As I was going to pop off the plastic both the stopper and top came off as one. Sure it could have been sterile but I'm a better safe then sorry type of guy and didn't want to risk it. I'll have to check my orders but I'm not sure if this came from a sponsor or not, however it is "verified" on the genza pharma website as real.
> 
> Pretty disappointing. I've been having bad luck with GP products, I'm thinking they aren't for me.


That's been my experience with GP...just piss poor all around imo.... At least they were for me.


----------



## Digitalash (May 15, 2012)

If it's been filtered and barely opened, you could probably just bake it and preload some syringes with it. If you have filters and vials do that obviously, but I doubt any particulates entered it if you took the top off only briefly. Baking will make it sterile again. Def reship but that gear can be salvaged


----------



## hill450 (May 15, 2012)

I thought baking didn't do shit?


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

hill450 said:


> I thought baking didn't do shit?


I wouldn't do it with the test in it...that'll only fuck it up imo... It's used when making it to sterilize the oil though.

If the top just popped of it's fine. I would pin it.... it's GP anyways so there's nothing in it but cottonseed oil most likely.
..
I'd pin it though. That's just what I'd do


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 15, 2012)

UGL...how much you pay that much quality you got...

with GMP prod its will NEVER happen!


----------



## JCBourne (May 15, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> UGL...how much you pay that much quality you got...
> 
> with GMP prod its will NEVER happen!



I'm not going to say much besides LOL.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> UGL...how much you pay that much quality you got...
> 
> with GMP prod its will NEVER happen!


It's GP so he could get  5 bottles for the Price of ONE of yours so...


----------



## heavyiron (May 15, 2012)

I had this happen once. I just pushed the stopper back on and bent in the cap where its supposed to be crimped and pinned. 

No problemo.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> UGL...how much you pay that much quality you got...
> 
> with GMP prod its will NEVER happen!



Where should I get GMP prods, since yours is UGL?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 15, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Where should I get GMP prods, since yours is UGL?



i love you too...see this ugl

Anabolic steroids Injection manufacturing by ASIAPHARMA - YouTube


----------



## JCBourne (May 15, 2012)

^ Oh brother. Here we go again.


----------



## JCBourne (May 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I had this happen once. I just pushed the stopper back on and bent in the cap where its supposed to be crimped and pinned.
> 
> No problemo.



Your a boss Heavy. I think after the top being off I'd want to filter but I've read up on filtering and didn't quite understand it, or I'm half retarded... Either or.


----------



## heavyiron (May 15, 2012)

You can filter it if you want. It has BA in it so there's some protection there.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 15, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Where should I get GMP prods, since yours is UGL?



Repped. 

I don't know why this dude even shows his face around here.


----------



## JCBourne (May 15, 2012)

Heavy, yeah I'd filter it if I understood the process.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 15, 2012)

All you have to do is get a whatman .22 syringe filter and a sterile vial big enough for all of the gear. They are really cheap. Look online. Then get a syringe that is big enough to hold all of your gear. Suck up all of the gear in question into the big syringe. Put the whatman filter on the syringe with the gear in it and then put a 18-20g needle on the filter and filter the gear into the sterile vial. Now you have gear that is g2g. Then demand a reship!


----------



## JCBourne (May 15, 2012)

Sloppy, PM inbound.


----------



## Vibrant (May 15, 2012)

I'd surprised that some of you don't like gp prods. Generally, they get good reviews. although, the prop I used from them, gave me a shitload of pip.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> All you have to do is get a whatman .22 syringe filter and a sterile vial big enough for all of the gear. They are really cheap. Look online. Then get a syringe that is big enough to hold all of your gear. Suck up all of the gear in question into the big syringe. Put the whatman filter on the syringe with the gear in it and then put a 18-20g needle on the filter and filter the gear into the sterile vial. Now you have gear that is g2g. Then demand a reship!



Almost.... You need to put 2mls of oil in the oven (or on the stove and use a temp gauge) and heat it to 212 (minimum) after you have run your gear through the filter take the hot heated oil and run it through the whatman to flush the rest of the gear through. That's how it's done


----------



## Digitalash (May 15, 2012)

baking will kill bacteria, I don't believe it will harm the test until 300 or so (you can find out easily on google). It may be even higher than that but an autoclave I believe only goes to 250 or so so thats plenty to sterilize so you have a good margin of error. Filtering is way easy though if you just grab the stuff and do it the way sloppy said, hate's right though you should use 2ml of the total volume of oil afterwards to flush the filter


----------



## keith1569 (May 15, 2012)

U don't need to bake it if u filter with a .45 or .22um filter


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> U don't need to bake it if u filter with a .45 or .22um filter


Yes you do because he needs 2 extra mils of oil to run through the filter or he's just going to lose it.

Trust me dude I made buckets of test back in the day


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I'd surprised that some of you don't like gp prods. Generally, they get good reviews. although, the prop I used from them, gave me a shitload of pip.


My shit I got from them was bunk and had wood splinters floating in 2 out of 3 vials and just look at the quality in this thread. GP=Shit (imo)


----------



## gixxermaniak (May 15, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> My shit I got from them was bunk and had wood splinters floating in 2 out of 3 vials and just look at the quality in this thread. GP=Shit (imo)



That's some scary shit


----------



## SloppyJ (May 15, 2012)

You don't have to bake it. Baking will not kill any of the bacteria it will only oxidize your gear and turn it cloudy. Y'all need to do some research on that. If you filter it then it's already sterile. Yes you can get extra oil to push it out but who knows exactly how much is in there and I'd rather not dilute my gear. And there is still no need to bake anything.

The time it would take to sterilize your gear in a dry heat situation is a LOT. 

Those weren't wood splinters dude. You are out of control. Your gear crashed.  sometimes it's just better to keep quiet dude.


----------



## Digitalash (May 15, 2012)

I don't see how, I don't know of many bacteria that survive 250F. Also I've heard baking reccomended to people who were unsure of the quality of the gear they have. I agree filtering is ideal but not everyone has or wants to order vials/filters etc. for just a little bit of gear. Just tryin to offer OP an alternative.


edit: also isn't most gear baked before filtering, when the hormone is already in it? Whats the difference? I've heard thats an issue with tren but afaik test oxidizes at a higher temp than would be necessary for sterility


----------



## keith1569 (May 15, 2012)

Ya man u can make buckets it doesn't make your technique necessary.  The BA and filter sterilize and trap the bacteria


----------



## SloppyJ (May 15, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I don't see how, I don't know of many bacteria that survive 250F. Also I've heard baking reccomended to people who were unsure of the quality of the gear they have. I agree filtering is ideal but not everyone has or wants to order vials/filters etc. for just a little bit of gear. Just tryin to offer OP an alternative.



Take a microbio class and you will quickly understand that at 250F it will take hours of dry heat sterilization to kill endospores and capsulated bacteria and chances are that those specific organisms will not die. They are designed to survive extreme conditions. For just dry heat sterilization of instruments it's recommended that you go at 170C for 2 hours. That's not talking about specimens in a liquid media. 

The best method is to use moist heat sterilization (Autoclave) at 121C and 15psi for 15min.


----------



## Digitalash (May 15, 2012)

Gotcha, not arguing just stating what I've always read. That does make sense though and upon further reading I'm seeing alot of people sayin that the baking has nothing to do with sterility. It's main purpose is dissolving the hormone faster, and the temp required for that is not even close to what people usually do. Soo it seems like that tidbit of misinformation just caught on and stuck I suppose


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> You don't have to bake it. Baking will not kill any of the bacteria it will only oxidize your gear and turn it cloudy. Y'all need to do some research on that. If you filter it then it's already sterile. Yes you can get extra oil to push it out but who knows exactly how much is in there and I'd rather not dilute my gear. And there is still no need to bake anything.
> 
> The time it would take to sterilize your gear in a dry heat situation is a LOT.
> 
> Those weren't wood splinters dude. You are out of control. Your gear crashed.  sometimes it's just better to keep quiet dude.


Really, how would you know what they where? You didn't see them, I did, I fucking took them out and they were dark brown chips. Test crystals don't look like that when it crashes...as I may have mentioned I have made plenty of my own shit... I tried to make some high dosed tne that crashed...had to heat it every time I pinned it. I have seen other people that had there shit crash. Nothing close to what I am describing here... that's why come I dun use-ed da term "wood splinters" Geddit?

I know what crashed gear looks like. I also know what splinters look like, but thanks


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> Ya man u can make buckets it doesn't make your technique necessary.  The BA and filter sterilize and trap the bacteria


I wasn't talking about heating the gear. Did anyone actually read what I wrote or....no....not so much? I said Heat the extra 2mls of fucking oil that you are going to use to flush the filter to 212. That's common in most every recipe I have seen to date....

That's all.


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2012)

Whats worse, finding a pubic hair floating in your oil or an uncrimped vial?


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

Pube, easy


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 16, 2012)

did you get a replacement?


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 16, 2012)

Last cycle A top popped off my vial and I quickly put it back on everything was fine. Endosyn's have been known to do that occasionally too and they're a really reputable brand.


----------

